# ipv6: how to reconfigure radvd after DSL reconnect?

## dr.nil

Hi,

I'm trying to get started with ipv6. On my gentoo router box I can start a 6to4 tunnel and ping hosts on the ipv6 network - so far so good. Now I'd like the hosts on my home network (behind the gentoo router box) to use ipv6, too. On the Gentoo IPv6 Router Guide I read that I'd need to run radvd to advertize the routes to the internal network so that I can get a valid ipv6 address for the internal machines.

However, my DSL provider disconnects after 24 hours and upon reconnect I will get a new ipv4 address assigned. This will change the ipv6 address, too and from what I understand so far this requires changes in the radvd configuration.

I did not find any good tips on how to reconfigure radvd - can anyone shed some light, please?

----------

## truc

I don't know for other 6to4 providers but with HE your /48 stays the same even if you change you're public IPv4 address. (but you still have to update your HE account with your new IPv4 -- which can be done via a script--)

----------

## Ant P.

If you run `/sbin/ip monitor address` it outputs lines every time an interface IP changes - you could use that as the basis to script something when your external IP resets.

----------

## truc

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> If you run `/sbin/ip monitor address` it outputs lines every time an interface IP changes - you could use that as the basis to script something when your external IP resets.

 

If you really need to restart radvd because your allocated IPv6 prefixes changes when your IPv4 address changes(which I doubt), then you'd better hook a script during the DHCP (re)negociation. (dhclient & dhcpcd, at least, supports that)

----------

